# baby double tail



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I was looking at the babys at Petco today and saw this double tail. Had to get him/her.  

I hope I can keep this one alive!

If it's a girl I will name her Maxine, if a boy Maximilian 

I hope he/she marbles, right now I see a smudge on his top fin 
and one on the bottom. 

The pictures show just how tiny Max is! :shock:


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

so tiny!! good luck with him/her!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

mcneivra said:


> so tiny!! good luck with him/her!


Thanks! This time the tank is cycled so no ammonia!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

sooo cute. it will be nice to see how he/she develops


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awwww, so cute!! <3 Best of luck with him/her, and keep us posted on his/her progress! Its always so much fun to see how they grow and progress.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

geezus. tiny, skinny babby. ;n;


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

i think progress pics would definitely be really cool


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

mcneivra said:


> i think progress pics would definitely be really cool


will do!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That is the cutest and saddest looking little baby betta I have seen. Luckily I do not live near you or I would have to steal it. 

Still cannot believe that stores can sell bettas so young over there. I wonder how many of them die on the shelves and in the hands of inexperienced owners. Glad your little one has found a safe place to land.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I wonder how many of them die on the shelves and in the hands of inexperienced owners. Glad your little one has found a safe place to land.


Almost all I'm sure. My first one did, THEN I researched :roll:

If every dead baby was returned for refund I bet they would stop selling them. I wouldn't have gotten this one except it was so tiny and double tail! It "spoke" to me :lol:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

awwwww so adorable love Max and those big eyes just melt my heart...best of luck keep us posted with lots of pictures !


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Dawwww!! Baby!!! So Cute!!! *Dies*


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Oooo how cute! I also have a doubletail baby that i adopted from petco.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

registereduser said:


> Almost all I'm sure. My first one did, THEN I researched :roll:
> 
> If every dead baby was returned for refund I bet they would stop selling them. I wouldn't have gotten this one except it was so tiny and double tail! It "spoke" to me :lol:


Yeah I am like that when I go to this fish store near my house that doesn't take good care of its bettas at all. I always find myself picking out tiny little Cambodian coloured females from their 'sorority' tank to bring home and fatten up. 

Sometimes you just have to listen to your heart and not your head. I have purchased bettas in the past that I could not bring myself to leave behind.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

randythebettafish said:


> oooo how cute! I also have a doubletail baby that i adopted from petco.


pix pix pix!!!


----------



## Spiderling00 (Jul 14, 2012)

So precious and what a find. Can't wait to see how s/he develops.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

So I have this obsession when I go into Petco, I look for the Double Tail babies! I 5 of them and all but one are double tail HMPK and one double tail HM! Your is super cute and lucky you have him!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

video of Max eating a NLS pellet, so freakin' cuuuuuute! 

http://s1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/registereduser2/?action=view&current=P1070744.mp4


----------



## AdonisVsqz (Sep 5, 2012)

AHH he's so cute!! My boyfriend and I are gushing over the video of him eating the pellet.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I love how he "sucks" on it like a nipple :lol:


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

registereduser said:


> If every dead baby was returned for refund I bet they would stop selling them. I wouldn't have gotten this one except it was so tiny and double tail! It "spoke" to me :lol:


Now that is a d*** good idea!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

registereduser said:


> video of Max eating a NLS pellet, so freakin' cuuuuuute!
> 
> http://s1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/registereduser2/?action=view&current=P1070744.mp4


Squeeeeeeeeee!

Reminds self NOT to go by PetCo!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> Squeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Reminds self NOT to go by PetCo!


Hehehehe, you squee too!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Is he in a breeders trap?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

xShainax said:


> Is he in a breeders trap?


yep.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

registereduser said:


> yep.


Lol, to him it's probably a mansion


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

He died today 

I'm swearing off petco babies :evil:


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

What.!!!!!!!! Noo!


----------

